# Product Recommendations for Pressure Washing Trailer Frame



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

First pressure washing trailer I built was enclosed, and is holding up well. Just got a dual axel 12' open trailer that will be my next build. It's got the factory black frame paint on all the steel framing members & fenders. The floor I'll initially install will just be 2x6 PT, so frame and fenders will get the occasional splash of very high concentrations of sodium hypochlorite, (bleach), sodium hydroxide, oxalic acid, butyl cellosolve, and a host of others ranging from acids to alkalis. 

Looking for product recommendations. Durability, (mar & scratch resistant), and chemical resistance are the top priorities. Chalk & fade resistant would be nice, but not sure how practical that will be, especially since I'm considering using a polyamide epoxy. Method of application doesn't matter, (except for powder coating, which I've never done). As of now, I'm considering using either PPG's Aquapon or SW's CarClad. Both seem like they'd be pretty durable & chemical resistant, but would probably chalk & fade fairly quickly. Not a deal breaker, but I'm wondering if anyone has any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Have you considered truck bed liner paint?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Have you considered truck bed liner paint?


That's a great question/suggestion. I've researched the different brands extensively over the last few years. Line-X will be my choice when I do finally install a solid floor. I've talked to lotsa pressure washing guys around the country about which spray-on bedliner products have stood the test of time and Line-X seems to be the consensus. Never really thought about it for the frame. I'll definitely look into that. Thanks.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Outside of your question, but does aluminum hold up to bleach? I'm seeing aluminum trailers around, and more particularly, I'm going to need a new frame for my wheeled pressure washer.

For informational purposes, bleach eats copper. I had a 1" copper fitting on the end of my detergent pickup hose to hold it down, and it pretty much dissolved over a summer.


----------

